# Lake Livingston



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

WOuld like some info on navigation and general fishing in this area. Mainly navigation. I think its time I start scanning.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a place there. The area in the upper left of your map takes you to White Rock Creek. There's a creek channel that runs from the HWY. 356 bridge to that area and you'll need your electronics to follow it. There are a lot of under water obstructions to be aware of. 

The upper right side takes you to Caney Creek. That area is silted in and there are a lot of trees under the surface that will take out a lower unit in a heartbeat. My brother tore his up. 

Both creeks are great fishing areas, but a pain to get into. There's a public boat ramp on White Rock off of Hwy. 94 out of Trinity. White Rock City Marina also has a boat ramp and they sell minnows and stuff.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. What can you tell me about hwy 356 marina?


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That marina closed a long time ago. I heard there's a place at Westwood Shores where you can get gas. I always fill my boat before I go and there's a small tackle & bait shop in Trinity on 94.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

So Im stuck to white rock city marina? I see Harbor point boat ramp but i imagine its a neighborhood membership deal.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That's a neighborhood ramp. There's a ramp where the marina used to be at the 356 bridge. There's an RV park there now, so I don't if it's for park residents or not.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

is parr's marina on the upper end of white rock is still open ?


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

nauti19 said:


> is parr's marina on the upper end of white rock is still open ?


The last time I checked, it was not. That was about a year ago.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can launch at 356 Marina but lock your truck. I would recommend going with someone the first time because you can tear some stuff up. Great catfishing up there


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Just remember there are shoals in white Rock Creek. Cable across marks it.
Way up above hwy 19


----------



## Fitzgerald (Nov 11, 2013)

Gofish2day said:


> Just remember there are shoals in white Rock Creek. Cable across marks it.
> Way up above hwy 19


White Rock Creek does not cross Hwy 19. The creek pretty much runs north-south. I think you meant Hwy 94. Tantabogue Creek crosses Hwy 19 and I reckon the white bass go up it. There are unmarked shoals and rocks in White Rock Creek too.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fishing the upper end*

Jigger, fishing the upper end is easy to navigate. So long as you have a fish finder with navigation. Just stay with the creek channel when traveling from one end to the other and you roll on. There is good white bass and catfishing in the main body! White Rock creek and Caney Creek are great fishing as well! Especially this time of year for Crappie and Whites! There is a good boat ramp on 94 that is only about 5 to 10 minutes from the body of the lake. I live in Westwood Shores, you can get gas and bait (minnows) there along with snacks. White Rock City marina is between the boat ramp on 94 and the main body. They have beer, snacks and bait. But they are a little pricey! You can get shad pretty much year around at 356 bridge with the a cast net. Also catfishing there at the bridge is usually pretty good, it's 30 foot deep there under the bridge! Also the mouth of the Trinity river is right there at 356 bridge area! AKA THE JUNGLE! it all can be accessed easily from 94, short hauls to all. In the summer, the whites school out in the center of the body you circled! Stay over to the south east center and you should do pretty good trolling, drifting or easing around with troll motor. The Bulkhead bite is great in this area, fill up a freezer in minutes!The channel is marked with white PVC, if you stay just east off them, you should be fine. Running White Rock and Caney are fairly easy and the dangers in White Rock are marked, watch the signs! Keep am eye out though, we get drifting logs from time to time in the main body, same as anywhere. I hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Rivercat can you get from White rock City marina back into the lake? That shoreline by the subdivision just south of White Rock city Marina is it Westwood Shores where you are talking about staying east of poles?
the last time I tried to go from the creek back out into the lake it too silted in for my deep draft boat.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Correction Fitz.
I have only launched at Trinity the one with the Bar and the Tires cemented into the bank at the ramp. Cheap minnows there too.
If you travel right (south) from there the river starts to break up a short ways down. That is where chickens like me turn around. Heading North you cross a bridge with a free boat ramp which is what I was referring to.
Great info but I think I will stay to the safe route.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Some great info as I was searching for. I would be willing to pay some one to take a boat ride with me. I'll be crappie fishing and maybe chasing a few whites. I typically go to pine island area for white bass but if it's good up there then I shouldn't have to move.

Seems White Rock City marina will be my go to. I can go pretty shallow. If the Johnson is peeing then I can float. Kinda goes hand in hand...if I'm trimmed up too much to not pee then I'm not floating


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Just remember there are shoals in white Rock Creek. Cable across marks it.
> Way up above hwy 19


Although the Hwy 19 reference was a mistake, he was referring to hwy 94 upstream from the free ramp there. He was telling the truth, I assure you. My guess is that many engine have been destroyed there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a huge rock shelf under that cable on the east side of the creek. 
Once a waterfall, before the lake was impounded and put it barely underwater. 
Before TRA put that warning cable( keep left/keep right) and the lake was new some boats coming up the creek on plane exploded on that rock shelf just inches under the water.

The shoal you can actually see that is further upstream, past tantabouge creek and little white rock creek, at the old Trinlady Park is sometimes underwater, most of the time it's not.
Before they logged the White Rock bottom down to the water really far upstream almost twenty years ago the creek ran much clearer. 
One time chasing spawning white bass in a flood I ran the Mighty Red-Fin up over that shoal and the next one on plane.
I motored up the creek until I hit a deep pool feed by a choked straight as the creek narrowed. It had a little drop to it and made a tiny waterfall.
I cast a pair of curly tails in and it was on. Huge sow white bass must have been stacked three deep on top of each other in that small pool.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont think I'll ever be that far up there. But good info in case i drink one night.

So how is it from White Rock City Marina down to the opening of main lake above 356?


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*White Rock City to 356 Bridge*

Shadslinger & Jigger, I have never had to much trouble getting in and out of the creek into the main body of water. Watch your Chart Plotter and you will notice the creek will kind of veer off to the right coming out of the mouth and then make a swoop left once you get close to the house docks heading out to the main body. There is a zig zag there!  I've bumped the bottom a time or 2 over the years when the water was low right at the end of the actual creek, but nothing damaging. If you stay on plain, it's rare. Shadslinger, the poles I was saying to stay east of are on the main body between the creek and the 356 bridge. The lake gets shallow on all 4 banks a couple of hundred yards out! But if you stay in the middle it runs around 10' to 15' all along either side of the creek channel. The under water creek has lots of twist and turns and holes if you have a detailed plotter. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Rivercat if you do decide to go up and over the shoals don't talk to the locals up there. We, Loy and me took the kenner up there over the shoals. Not friendly bunch. I don't think they liked us catching fish. It is pretty up there. Usually during the spring I can drag my kenner over the shoals if need be.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jigger it isn't far, maybe a mile, but a lot of twisting and turning. Rivercat, the last time I tried that run the route you described The Mighty red-Fin went hard aground!
I had taken a booking with a fellow who has a place in that area between 356 and between the creeks in that small lake area.
I tried to launch at 94 and make the run to the lake. I had done it in the distant past and now that you describe it I remember that the zig zag in there, but I could not find it at that time. My Gen 2 insight map is excellent, but it kept leading me into inches of water.
Had to get out of the boat and push it free!
I took the boat out that day and we launched at his subdivision ramp, which was very nice in the back of the small lake area.
I used to catch a lot of white bass around the west side of goat island and way back in the day from under the 356 bridge.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*A Brighter Future*

Hey Shadslinger, when this Coronavirus gets put back in it's box, I would like to book a slot with you to do some vertical White Bass Jigging! Maybe another weekend to do some Blue Cat drifting. Looking forward to meeting you here in the near future.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

shadslinger said:


> I used to catch a lot of white bass around the west side of goat island and way back in the day from under the 356 bridge.


Hush.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes it was a good spot and they used to race boats to.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Rivercat said:


> Hey Shadslinger, when this Coronavirus gets put back in it's box, I would like to book a slot with you to do some vertical White Bass Jigging! Maybe another weekend to do some Blue Cat drifting. Looking forward to meeting you here in the near future.


Sure thing Rivercat, I hope to be taking folks out again at the end of April.
I will reassess it then anyway.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Yes it was a good spot and they used to race boats to.


I sat under the cover at the 356 Marina many days drinking cold beer and watching boat races. They had some little boats that could fly. Good times !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah those boats were something, we used to go as a family and fish the causeway early then relax and enjoy those races. Nothing but the prop in the water most of the time!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I used to volunteer for the organization that put on the boat races and it was a blast. Now I can not talk about a bike rally at 356 Marina. This is a family friendly website. LOL !!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> I used to volunteer for the organization that put on the boat races and it was a blast. Now I can not talk about a bike rally at 356 Marina. This is a family friendly website. LOL !!!!


I stayed at that Marina ALOT Matt lol


----------

